# DuraCeramic



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Have been in flooring for 28yrs. In the process of bidding a 985 sq ft DuraCeramic job, first time installing this product. It is a residential concrete floor, in a newer home with exsisting carpet. I Have researched the product and technical data. Would appreciate input from anyone who has installed a similar job with this product. 

2 concerns: Should I use Con. underflor? Grout or joint sealer?

Also would like to know the install price differences associated with my concerns.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

The substrate has to be very flat. Limestone doesn't bend so well.

Grout or seal, is your own option. That's up to you, but sealing takes way less time then grouting and grouting takes longer to do then ceramic tile. Don't use a soft sponge to clean the acrylic grout, or you will just scoop it out.

Grouted installation, is comparable in my pricing for hardwood "strip" gluedown. Sealing installation is comparable to what I price out a nail down "plank" hardwood.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

I have done a few duraceramic floors and I would recommend butting them together and use their sealer instead of creating a grout joint and using their grout. You do need a fairly flat surface, but the duraceramic will conform a little. I usually charge right around the 3.50 a sq. ft. range depending on what the job entails. The stuff is pretty easy to work with. Score it with a utility knife or for tricky cuts use a jig saw. The glue goes on easy and when it is set up, once contact is made with the duraceramic is pretty much there to stay.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

In my experience the DuraCeramic tiles have tolerance issues. To butt the tiles I think would be asking for trouble with that much tile going down. At least with the grout you have an opportunity to fudge a tile that is not uniform with others. Don't forget a concrete floor that big is also going to have ups and downs thereby creating some serious gains and losses as you travel across the span. Once the corners don't match up you're screwed. The grout system would be the way to hide those imperfections also.

I don't have any problems with the grout, in fact I kinda like using it. I grout about four tiles worth then use a wet 3M scrubbie to tool the grout and then pick up the slurry with a damp sponge the same as real ceramic, no big deal to me.

DuraCeramic is easy enough to score and break, and for intricate cuts I heat the tiles and cut them with a utility knife same as VCT.


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. My customer wanted different options so a am bidding, Tile, VCT, and DuraCeramic. They had DuraCeramic installed in an upstairs bath w/o grout and liked it. I already decided to bid the DC with grout for the reasons Bud specified. They liked the DC for the "warmth" issue. I wouldn't think on a concrete floor the warmth difference between the three products would be noticeable, any opinions on that? Has anyone used the underlayment available for DC, does it help with warmth?

Bud, I noticed you are in Hastings. I am hearing install prices of 1.50sq ft + .50 w/grout here in Omaha. Does this sound about right to you?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> Bud, I noticed you are in Hastings. I am hearing install prices of 1.50sq ft + .50 w/grout here in Omaha. Does this sound about right to you?


If you are talking about DC, I'm afraid so. The last I did here for a retailer paid $1.75 grouted. I did a bunch over the holidays but I won't do anymore of it for that price. Grand Island is paying $2.50 and a few isolated retailers are paying $3.50. The damned stuff is all over the board when it comes to pricing. If you have the underlayment with the job then that helps but the tile by itself at $1.75 isn't worth getting out of bed for.

I wanted to see what it was all about so during the Christmas run-up I did a lot of it but I don't care to mess with it, and it ruins my damned clothes.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Just finished 800+ ft today for $3.25/ft grouted. I wouldn't do it for less than $2.75, its just to damned time consuming imo. I had two layers of vinyl takeup, furniture, toilet, 2 appliances and skimmed the slab with Ardex. Took three days. First day takeup and prep. Day two - install. Day three grout and button everything back up. I don't see a faster way of doing it either, but I'm all ears lol.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

did you use spacers or did you snap lines?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Little of both Mike. I always snap control lines to start and depending on layout I will snap more as I go but I also use Tavy spacers while laying cause as you know that adhesive gives you NO wiggle room.


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Just finished the bid, as I am meeting with them tomorrow. I really appreciate all the input, very helpfull ! :notworthy Congoleum must have put a piece of Tile and VCT in the back seat of Chevy to come up with this product.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Cool ,same here I always measure and snap my length lines and use spacers for the cross. I had a Congo rep tell me I was nuts for using spacers.

Get this, he told me I would be better off eyeballing it


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

> Use spacers to maintain the joint width. Small pieces of DuraCeramic or 1/8" tile, cut into 1" squares, work very well as spacers, depending on the desired grout line width.


 
This is from Congoleums installation guide, huh.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike Costello said:


> Cool ,same here I always measure and snap my length lines and use spacers for the cross. I had a Congo rep tell me I was nuts for using spacers.
> 
> Get this, he told me I would be better off eyeballing it


:laughing::laughing: I would've invited him out to the job to learn me that eyeballin trick with that glue. You use the Tavy spacers yet? They are the best I have found.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

I got use to using luan, well multiply.I made a five gallon bucket of spacers out of half a 4x4 sheet 3 years ago

I even made a grid for a church we did up here. Did 9 tiles at first. Then once there was a row of 3 you could drop 6.Works well on a semi wet set


----------

